# Quick question: plain brown rice in crock pot overnight?



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

I want to make a dish for the noon meal that requires cooked brown rice. If I have to go out in the morning, it makes it hard to get the dish done by lunch time unless my brown rice is pre-cooked and ready to go.

SO, I want to cook it in the slow cooker overnight, but I can't find instructions anywhere for *plain* brown rice. I'm not sure how much water to use and how long to cook (on low.) Can anyone please help?


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi!

I use one cup brown rice----4 cups water. I put it on low---and let it go over night---so---about 6 hours?


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------

